

A free guide I wrote on growth -- hope you enjoy - brandonpindulic
https://accel.io/guides/the-beginners-guide-to-scrappy-growth-hacks/content/
I wrote this guide in part because I just wanted to, and also because I think the best way to learn is to do, then iterate and then teach.<p>So, I hope you enjoy. I’d love to receive feedback in the guide or you can always email me at bpindulic at gmail
======
brandonpindulic
I wrote this in part because I just wanted to, but also because I feel the
best way to learn is to do, iterate and then teach.

So, I hope you enjoy. Feel free to comment in the guide or email me at
bpindulic at gmail

Just keep in mind it’s for beginners, as I’m a beginner myself. These are some
non-scalable tactics I’ve learned and used successfully, so I figured I’d
share

------
aitoehigie
So you feel I should register in order to view what you have to say? I closed
the tab as soon as I saw that signup page.

~~~
brandonpindulic
If it were up to me, I’d have it open to anyone -- that’s accel.io’s policy

